# Swardman Mower Colors



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

Wondering what the most popular color Swardman mower is so far? Three basic colors here in the states it seems but I see some color options I am guessing from the factory. Of course it most likely would be a long ship time.

I was thinking White would be a pretty cool color for a mower.

and if you want to brag about yours post em up :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Here was a poll thread about this.

The cartridges they shipped me from CZ arrived pretty quick. If I was buying one, I would definitely special order the color I really wanted. I see that as one of the cool "features" of a Swardman. :thumbup:

Here is the white one:


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Ware said:


> Here was a poll thread about this.
> 
> The cartridges they shipped me from CZ arrived pretty quick. If I was buying one, I would definitely special order the color I really wanted. I see that as one of the cool "features" of a Swardman. :thumbup:
> 
> Here is the white one:


The only thing I could ask is "why?" with it being white. Before it got odd the truck it would be dirty haha.


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

TigerinFL said:


> Wondering what the most popular color Swardman mower is so far? Three basic colors here in the states it seems but I see some color options I am guessing from the factory. Of course it most likely would be a long ship time.
> 
> I was thinking White would be a pretty cool color for a mower.
> 
> and if you want to brag about yours post em up :thumbup:


Update on Swardman colors.

Monday the swardmanUSA site will finally be updated, sorry. Stock colors will be:
-anthracit
-Red/ Brown (dark red)
-Green (TLF Green)
-Navy Blue (bc I just like that one!)

All other colors will be 3 week special order for now. Hopefully we'll expand to more colors.

Colors by ordering popularity so far in the US has been:
1. Anthracit 
2. Dark Blue
3. Red Brown


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

You can't beat this IMO


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

gatormac2112 said:


> You can't beat this IMO


No doubt! that's sharp!


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

it is pretty sweet looking


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

I would go with a unique color as well. The black looks slick but if I were buying one I'd get a color that isn't normal for mowers. I really dig the blue!


----------



## NightTrain05 (Jun 24, 2018)

I got a blue one too.


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

NightTrain05 said:


> I got a blue one too.


Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

Man i am really liking this mower. Will use the Jacobsen ive got for another year and if the reliability on these swardman seems to be holding up i will pick one up. Order it candy apple red.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Jimefam said:


> Man i am really liking this mower. Will use the Jacobsen ive got for another year and if the reliability on these swardman seems to be holding up i will pick one up. Order it candy apple red.


One of my neighbors has one and loves it. If they only made a 30" floater for the larger lawns.


----------



## Jimefam (Jun 22, 2018)

I dont mind the smaller size at 22" because for me i think the maneuverability would be worth it.


----------



## Justin (Jun 11, 2018)

I went with red and I added a few decals to mine.

Of course it cuts twice as good now that the decals are on.


----------



## NightTrain05 (Jun 24, 2018)

Justin said:


> I went with red and I added a few decals to mine.
> 
> Of course it cuts twice as good now that the decals are on.


Nice. I guess I need some decals to get the perfect mow.


----------

